# Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!



## CrimsonTide (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ja nun schon seit einiger Zeit Leser in dem Forum, habe mich mit meiner Vorstellung und Beiträgen noch zurückgehalten. Leider schreibe ich jetzt auch keinen problemfreien Beitrag.

Ich habe im Mai 2007 meinen Teich 1.0 gebaut. Im darauf folgenden Frühjahr folgte dann die kleine Erweiterung 2.0, da der Teich nicht tief genug war. Der ursprüngliche Teich war oval und die Erweiterung ist nun als kreisrund an einem des Teiches auf den Bildern in meinem Album zu sehen. Die Daten des Teichs inkl. Besatz und Bepflanzung findet ihr ebenfalls in meinem Profil.

Anfangs hatte ich natürlich zu wenig Pflanzen im Teich, aber mittlerweile wuchert eigentlich alles ziemlich. Leider ist im Teich __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest uä. nie gut gewachsen ... wurde schnell braun und ist abgestorben. Warum weiß ich nicht, denn die Wasserwerte waren immer normal.

Heuer habe ich allerdings ein gröberes Problem. Es begann mit einem toten Fisch, dann habe ich mal Pilzbefall und einen __ Parasiten an einem Fisch bemerkt und mit Präparaten behandelt. Dann war wieder eine Zeit gut. Ich habe zu lange geglaubt, es wären Bakterien oder Parasiten das Problem, aber der Teich ist mir anscheinend gekippt (trotz Wasserwechsel). Manchmal ist ein einzelner Fisch verstorben und eines Morgens musste ich leider 7 tote Goldfische aus dem Teich nehmen (ich habe zwar immer noch einige, aber es tat schon sehr weh; generell haben sich die Fische zuviel vermehrt - im Teich waren ca. 12 mit 15 cm und 25-30 kleine Goldfische) und mir ist ein fauliger Geruch aufgefallen, worauf ich natürlich sofort mit Sauerstoff Abhilfe geschaffen habe, aber das habe ich wohl zu spät bemerkt ... hätte ich es früher gesehen, wäre wohl noch mehr Fische am Leben. Jetzt habe ich nachts eine Luftsprudelpumpe installiert und versuche mit zusaätzlichem Sauerstoff die natürlichen Abbauprozesse durch Bakterien zu unterstützen. Momentan funktioniert das gut und es gibt keine weiteren Verluste.

Die Werte im Teich sind nicht schlecht (mit Streifentest):
NO3 ca. 5/ NO2 0/GH ca. 8-9/KH ca. 5/pH 7-7,5/O2 ca. 6-7 mg/l bei 27 Grad Wassertemperatur.

Algen wuchern trotz wenig Nährstoffen (keine bis wenig Fütterung!), da der Teich zu sehr in der Sonne liegt. Ich wohne in dem Haus seit 2004 und die Bäume, die ich gesetzt habe, sind leider noch klein. Ich habe schon versucht, mit Anti-Algen-Mitteln das Wachstum einzudämmen, aber mir scheint, dass die Algen relativ unbeeindruckt weiterwachsen, aber meine Krebsscheren und der __ Froschbiss vertragen das nicht so gut (Blätter werden mehr braun, Krebsscheren sinken sogar wieder zu Boden). Das Wasser ist dem entsprechend ziemlich braun/grün. Zeolith habe ich ebenfalls an zwei Stellen in den Teich eingebracht (in Säcken).

Welche Tipps könnt ihr mir hinsichtlich Algen und Krebsscheren geben? Ist ein Algenmittel bei Problemen mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt überhaupt keine gute Idee? Ich habe 4 __ Graskarpfen seit kurzem im Teich, aber mal sehen, wieviel die fressen werden. Warum kann es sein, dass Wasserpest/__ Hornblatt bei mir nicht wächst, wenn man von anderen immer hört, dass er dort normal wuchert? Wie bekomme ich das Wasser wieder klar, ohne die Fisch zu belasten? Was sollte ich am besten noch tun? Irgendwelche Fehler zu vermeiden?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dieter_B (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

In deinem Profil habe ich gelesen, das dein Filter nur Nachmittags läuft.
Das änder schon mal auf Dauerbetrieb, denn bei dem Fischbesatz wird das nötig sein.


----------



## resa51 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

Hallo,
hast Du auch einen Vornamen für uns?

Deinen Filter mußt du unbedingt durchlaufen lassen.
Die Bakterien, die ja die Nährstoffe abbauen sollen, brauchen unbedingt Sauerstoff für ihren Stoffwechselprozeß. Fehlt der Sauerstoff, sterben die Bakterien und andere Bakterien, die nicht auf Sauerstoff angewiesen sind, prodozieren dann Giftstoffe, die weder für Deine Fische, noch für deine Pflanzen gut sind.
Die Filterleistung Deiner Pumpe ist sehr gering. Bei max. 2500 l/h kommt am Filter, je nach Förderhöhe und Schlauchdurchmesser nicht mehr viel an.
Die Pumpenleistung sollte so groß sein, dass über den Daumen das Teichvolumen alle 2 Stunden einmal durchgepumpt wird. Bei Deiner Teichgröße kommst du dann locker auf eine Pumpe mit mindestens 5000 /h.
Die Streifentest´s sind meist nicht so optimal. Besorg Dir mal einen Tröpfchentest und prüfe öfter mal die Wasser werte.

Ein paar Fotos wären auch mal ganz schön, damit man nicht erst in Deinem Profil rumwuseln muß
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass du dein Problem wieder in den Griff bekommst.


----------



## CrimsonTide (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

Vornamen habe ich 
Gestatten, Aaron mein Name!


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

Hallo Aaron (ein schöner Name  ).


Dann mal Herzlich Willkommen unter den aktiven Benutzern. 

Der Teichrand scheint höher zu liegen, als das Umland, sodass man eingespülte Erde von außen ausschließen kann.
Wie sehen denn die Wasserwerte vom Nachfüll-/Wechselwasser aus?
Filter 24h am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche laufen lassen, sonst bringt der nur eine mechanische Reinigung.... 


Könntest Du pflanzenmäßig noch etwas aufstocken? 
Auch wenn das __ Hornkraut anfangs eingeht - bei uns war das die ersten 2 Jahre genauso... immer wieder probieren, auch mit verschiedenen Arten. Irgendwann fassen die richtigen Pflanzen Fuß!
In welchem Substrat stehen Deine Pflanzen? Purer Kies?
Probier für den Rand mal __ Kalmus, weitere __ Rohrkolben, Wasserschwaden, Minze, __ Igelkolben u.a.
Schau am besten mal in Werners interaktiver Pflanzen-Liste nach den passenden Pflanzen (kann man sich per Excel gut sortieren).
Vier Pflanzen auf den laufenden Meter Ufer sollten es schon ungefähr sein...


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

...und kipp bitte kein Algenmittel rein,
daran verdient nur der Hersteller und
Deine Algen werden noch mehr, da
die abgetöteten Algen zu Nährstoff
für neue Algen werden.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bebel (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

Hallo Aaron

Hatte in diesem Frühjahr auch sehr viele Probleme mit Algen und kümmernden Wasserpflanzen und war ganz verzweifelt.

Habe es auch mit Algenvernichter versucht, das hat jedoch alles noch viel schlimmer gemacht. Dadurch kommen ja noch zusätzlich Giftstoffe in den Teich z.B. Kupfer das schadet der Teichbiologie dann noch mehr.

Möglicherweise reicht Dein Filter nicht aus, Pumpenleistung und UV-Klärer scheinen etwas zu klein zu sein.

Bei mir hat eine Selbstbau-Filteranlage, eine stärkere Pumpe und ein starker UV- Klärer (kein superteures Markengerät) sehr viel gebracht.
Es ist wirklich wichtig das ganze 24Std. am Tag durchlaufen zu lassen, zumindest den Filter (die UV-Lampe kann auch zeitweise ausgestellt werden).
Am Anfang auf jeden Fall Filterbakterien einsetzen dann funktioniert der besser und schneller.

Habe auch zusätzlich zum vorhandenem Kiessubstrat, Sand als Bodensubstrat nachgefüllt da die Pflanzen darin einfach besser wachsen und auch die nützlichen Teichbakterien. 
Außerdem noch jede Menge Pflanzen eingesetzt und zwar direkt ins Bodensubstrat nicht in Körbe (jedenfalls die meisten) - alle möglichen Sorten um zu sehen was in meinem Teich durchkommt.

Außerdem kommt noch alle vier Wochen ein Liter "Kanne Brottrunk" in den Teich, das scheint die Teichklärung auch zu beschleunigen und zu erhalten.

Bei mir ist jetzt seit einigen Wochen alles gut - keine schlaflosen Nächte mehr wegen der armen Fische, denn die sind ganz fidel. 

Ich hoffe Du kannst irgendetwas von meinen Erfahrungen gebrauchen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## CrimsonTide (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

Mal herzlichen Dank für die Antworten.

Zu der Frage, wie meine Pflanzen eingesetzt sind: Die Pflanzen sind tw. in Pflanzkörben (Seerosen), __ Schilf im Kübel damit es nicht pfeilwurzelt, andere sind mit Wurzelballen eingesetzt und öfters mal mit einem Schäufelchen Teicherde aufgebessert worden. Wiederum andere Pflanzen haben sich selbst vermehrt und den ganzen Teich erobert (Minze z.B.) und die wachsen dann in Teicherde, nur im groben Kies oder wie sie wollen.
Die Werte von 4 Pflanzen pro Meter Ufer erreiche ich schon, denke ich. Es wachsen auch alle Pflanzen schön, nur eben die Unterwasserpflanzen, die bei anderen wuchern, wollen bei mir nicht (__ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest). Seerosen und __ Froschbiss wachsen schön, blühen und vor allem der Froschbiss hat von einer Seite des Teichs aus schon den ganzen Teich durchwandert.

Filter zu klein? Dachte die Leistung reicht bei einem max. Fischbesatz von 80 cm pro 1000 l Wasser aus wie es auf der Packung stand .. und dabei hab ich sicher keine 80 cm pro m³.

Filterbakterien in den Filter geben? Wie sieht es dann mit der Reinigung aus? Schmeiß ich da die gesunden Bakterien nicht wieder raus, wenn ich den Filter mit Wasser auswasche?

Warum macht der Filter nur eine mechanische Reinigung, wenn er nicht dauernd läuft?

Wenn ihr noch weitere Tipps für mich habt, würd ich mich freuen! Kann ich sonst noch was für den Teich tun, ohne Chemie zu verwenden? Was war das mit dem Brottrunk, was ich gelesen habe?! Soll ich etwas Sand/and. Material als Bodengrund einbringen (jetzt ist fast alles gröbster Kies)? Wenn ja welchen Sand? Gewaschen? Körnung? Hab noch einen Sack Kinderspielsand zu Hause 

lg,

Aaron


----------



## Aristocat (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

Hallo Aaron!
Den Filter sollte man kontinuierlich laufen lassen um beständige Sauerstoffzufuhr zu haben. Ist ähnlich, wie im Aquarium! Bewegung des Wassers - Sauerstoff


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

Die Bakterien im Filter sterben ohne Durchfluß,
sprich Sauerstoff. Somit filterst Du nur mechanisch,
aber nicht biologisch.

Von Zaubermitteln wie Brottrunk, Kupferprodukten
etc.pp kann ich Dir nur abraten. Ist alles nur
Geldschneiderei und ändert auf Dauer nichts
zum positiven.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

Hallo Aaron.

Spielzeugsand ist 
Wenn Du stark gründelnde Fische hast, deck ihn mit etwas Kies ab.... 
Und lass die Finger von der  Teicherde.

80cm pro 1000Liter?
Das muss ja ein supertoller Filter sein. Ich denke, die meisten Koileute kommen nicht auf solch einen Besatz und haben da z.T. richtig große und/oder teure Anlagen stehen. :shock

Die "guten" Bakterien sind übrigens substratgebunden, weshalb die richtige Besiedlung eines neuen Filters gute 6-8 Wochen dauert. Egal ob im Filter oder im Teich.
Daher ist sanftes abspülen mit Teichwasser schon ok. Muss man das allerdings täglich oder wöchentlich machen, taugt der Filter nix.
Der Grobschmutz sollte nicht bis zum Bioteil kommen...

Schau Dir doch bitte mal unser Basiswissen an.


----------



## Bebel (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

Hallo Aaron

Bei den Angaben die ich im Internet zu Deinem Teichfilter finde steht nur, daß der Filter in der Lage ist 8000 l Teichwasser zu filtern. 
Diese Angabe bezieht sich in der Regel auf einen Teich ohne Fischbesatz. Bei einem Teich mit Fischen muß der Filter in der Lage sein wesentlich mehr Wasser zu filtern.

Gruß Bebel

@ Hallo Andy
Du willst doch nicht Kupferprodukte mit Brottrunk vergleichen, erstens sind keine giftigen Substanzen darin und der Preis für einen Liter liegt um 2€. Ich kann jedenfalls sagen, daß ich gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe. Einen Versuch ist es Wert.


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

Kosten und Inhalt sind natürlich verschieden,
Probleme dauerhaft löst aber auch der Brottrunk
nicht. Geduld und Pflanzen, das hilft auf Dauer.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## ebo (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

Ev. mal die UV - Birne austauschen. Die verlieren mit der Zeit einfach ihre Wirkung oder ist ev. defekt?

Hinzu kommt ev., dass der Filter nicht ausreicht. Die Herstellerangaben halten meistens nicht das, was sie versprechen.

Ich kenne aber deinen Filter nicht.

Brottrunk ist ein günstiges, biologisches Mittel. Das kann man mal versuchen. Wenn es nicht funktioniert, kann man das auch trinken.
Ist gesund 
Aber wie Coolniro sagte ist das keine Dauerlösung.

Bei Fischbesatz würde ich den Teich zusätzlich belüften. Also nicht nur den Filter.
Sauerstoff ist sehr sehr wichtig.

Wenn der Teich den ganzen Tag in der Sonne liegt wird er sehr warm. Abhilfe schafft hier ev. ein Sonnensegel oder Teilwasserwechsel mit frischem Wasser.

Das Wasser mit welchem du den Teilwechsel machst solltest du aber vorher testen.
Mein Grundwasser ist zb schon mit Nitrit 0,4mg vorbelastet und das in in einem relativ großen Wohngebiet und keine Landwirtschaft in der Nähe. 
Ich wechsel nur mit Hauswasser.


----------



## anju (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

Hallo Aaron,

ich habe in eine Buch zu Algenwildwuchs gelesen man kann in der Apotheke Tannin kaufen und auf 1000 Liter Teichwasser einen Teelöffel in einer 10 Liter Gieskanne aufgelöst auf die Wasseroberfläche aufbringen, ACHTUNG nicht auf die Pflanzen, die Gerbstoffe schaden.

Gruß Andrea


----------



## Kuton (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*

Zum Substrat:
Ich habe NUR Spielsand in der Pflanzzone meines Schwimmbereiches.
Das einzige, was an den Pflanzen bleibt, ist die Erde, die schon dran war.

Sollten die Pflanzen im puren Sand nicht halten, dann leg ich noch ein paar Steine drauf (Granit gabs beim Neueinzug in der Nachbarschaft 3 Paletten für 100€)

Das Wasser ist seit April drin, und es wurde schon fleissig gebadet.
Noch nie auch nur den Hauch von Frischwasser nachgeschüttet (regnet ja genug). Übrigens von 10 Uhr bis 18 Uhr Volle Sonneneinstrahlung.
Ich hatte nur am Anfang, so die ersten 3 Wochen eine stärkere Trübung, also evtl Algenblüte.
Fragt mich nicht nach den Wasserwerten, keine AHnung <g>

Blatt und Pappeleintrag hab ich auch genug.

8 Moderlischen zur Schnakenbekämpfung.

Und nun das Seltsame. Ich hatte mir Hau ruck einen Baumarkt 3 Kammerfilter mit 30W UVC Aufsatz geholt (eigentlich nur für den Anfang).
Angeblich für 15000L.
Aber von der Größe denk ich, normalerweise evtl für 10000L max.

Mit meiner 3300L/h standard Pumpe ist das Wasser überall klar, bei 50m³ Wasser eigentlich viel zu wenig.

Bürsten Schwämme und Granulat ist schön mit Belag beschichtet, Schmutzablass hab ich in der Zeit vielleicht 3 mal kurz aufgemacht.

Mein Fischteich daneben ist auch grün, ich seh ca 20cm tief, aber da ist der Druckfilter eben nicht gut und UVC 2 Jahre alt, also wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr aktiv. Und ca 60 Goldfische machen eben Unmengen Dreck.

Mein Fazit:

- UVC muss gut funktionieren (Lampen ok, und nicht verdreckt)
- Filter MUSS durchlaufen !!! - Never change a running Filter 
  Und falls nicht notwendig, auf keinen Fall putzen.
   Also eigentlich kein Filter, sondern Bio-Reaktor.
- Fische sind deine Freunde (Nemo), aber das heisst kräftig aufrüsten.
- Spielsand funktioniert gut, und Mein SUV hat 800kg Zuladung verkraftet 
   Vor allem ist das Wasser nicht so lange trüb, wie bei Kies.
- Pflanzen Pflanzen Pflanzen. Ich hab __ Hornkraut den Fischen im anderen Teich 
   zum Frass vorgeworfen.
   Wassermine geht bei mir sehr schnell und bildet einen tollen feinen 
   Wurzelteppich.
   Ich weiss nicht mehr, was ich alles drin habe.
__ Tausendblatt, einen Seerose, __ Wasserfenchel ?, __ Froschlöffel, __ Krebsschere, 
__ Schwertlilie und und und.....
   Also fast von allem Etwas, und nun können die sich streiten. __ Wasserminze 
   und Froschlöffel sind momentan im rennen vorn, aber das Frisch 
   eingesetzte Tausendblatt holt kräftig auf.

Vielleicht liegt es ja am milden Sommer, bin selbst etwas erstaunt.
Aufrüstung findet im Urlaub statt, nur noch diese Woche arbeiten, dann Eigenfilterbau, Rohrpumpe etcpp..

Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## olliwi (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Algen, trübes Wasser, Sauerstoff - meine Probleme!*



Bebel schrieb:


> Außerdem kommt noch alle vier Wochen ein Liter "Kanne Brottrunk" in den Teich, das scheint die Teichklärung auch zu beschleunigen und zu erhalten.



Kanne Brottrunk? Kein Witz???
Werde ich sofort mal ausprobieren!

Viele Grüße

Olli


----------

